# KUUMA VAPOR FIRE 100 wood furnace results



## stihly dan (Aug 21, 2013)

As many of you now I installed a Kuuma vapor fire last year. Well I just got around to cleaning my chimney for the last piece of info needed to give an accurate opinion. The chimney was as clean as a whistle, A little dust ash, that's it. There was a little soot in the inside Single wall pipe, 1/16 of an inch. This furnace was everything they said it was. This was my only source of heat last winter, if it didn't work I was screwed. It worked flawlessly. My house about 2,000 sq ft, NEVER dropped below 70* Even on the coldest days where some peoples boilers could not keep up. This furnace is said to equal 100,000 btu fossil fuel furnace. Well a coworker that lives 5 miles away with a 125,000 BTU oil boiler on the coldest days could not keep his house out of the 50's. First time that has happened to him in the 20 yr's he's been there. My house was 72*. This wood furnace is as easier to use than any wood burning appliance that I have seen. Almost as easy as fossil fuel, the exception of course is that you have to put wood in it twice a day. Even that is easy, scrape the ash down the grate, pull the coals forward, toss in your wood, close the door and walk away. Even my wife can use it. (and that is saying something. she is VERY girly) Don't come back for 8 to 12 hours. 1 piece of wood = 1 hr of burn. I never loaded the furnace full, so I don't know how long a burn it can have. But it can do at least a 12 hr burn 3/4 loaded. I got the h2o coil with it, which gave me 3 free showers a day.
Wood usage was the same amount of the same wood as the winter before with the wood stove. If you recall that winter 2 yrs ago was no winter at all. Last winter just wouldn't end, needed heat in june for crying out loud. So twice the winter and hot water with the same amount of wood, and 1 million percent easier.
As for customer service, they are amazing. I have never encountered such good service. There was trucking damage upon delivery, They wrote me up a repair quote the same day. I had an issue upon start up on a Saturday morning. I called them and the owner answered the phone and had my issue resolved in minute's. ( a spring adjustment) I called on a weeknight at 7 o'clock with a question, again the owner answered the phone and answered my question. Darrell ( the owner) is truly excited by his unit, and how it works.
American made, with true American quality, with old time American customer service. I am very pleased with the Vapor fire 100 and would happily recommend one to anyone. The only thing I don't like is it's hard to remember the spelling of Kuuma.
P.s It works great when the power goes out as well. And flue temp is around 250*.
P.ss I loved showing the guy's that ride along with me all the houses that have smoke coming out of there chimney's, then driving by my house and seeing nothing coming out of mine, not even the heat squiggles. They could not believe I had a fire going at the time.


----------



## Dogsout (Aug 21, 2013)

Excellent write up stihly dan. If I didn't already own my OWB I would be looking into one of these. American made goes a long way in my book!


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 21, 2013)

Dogsout said:


> Excellent write up stihly dan. If I didn't already own my OWB I would be looking into one of these. American made goes a long way in my book!



Thanks, I am sure I have missed some things. Oh like the house was at 76* compared to 70 the yr before, So fuel consumption was even less.


----------



## iowa (Aug 22, 2013)

I too installed a Vaporfire 100 late November of 2012. I can say I'm extremely happy with it. It easily keeps my 9yr old 3000sq ft home very warm. My house was always 76 degrees. With the only exception of me coming home way late from work and it was well past 12hrs of burn time. Then it was 70degrees in the house.. Not bad.. Last winter here in SW Mo. was very mild. We had plenty of days that we saw 50's etc. But we did have a couple cold streaks. I only set the furnace on it's medium setting a couple times just for the heck of it. I didn't need to, but I wanted to try it out. My wood usage was less than 3 cord of wood. I burned wood that was seasoned 2yrs+ and it was white oak and honey locust. 

Darrel and his son Garrett do a great job with customer support. They've always answered my questions by phone or email in a timely manner. And yes.. USA made!!! Love seeing the pics of his workers building furnaces and stoves on Facebook.


----------



## BP021 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm looking to replace my oil furnace next year. This definitely has my interest but it is expensive. I currently use an older Aurora insert & it does great keeping my 2000sqft home warm. My furnace has only kicked on maybe a dozen times last 2 yrs. But it goes thru a lot of wood. Plus, I'm not keen on waking up at couple times a night to check on it. Getting sleep might be enough to justify the cost. Definitely will do more research.


----------



## lampmfg (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for taking to time to provide such a detailed review. We take great pride in our products and are very happy you are satisfied with your Kuuma and our service. As a small business we try the best we can with the resources we have to always take care of our customers. I know how I would like to be dealt with (Like I matter even though it rarely happens) when contacting companies and we try to always make that a reality. 

I promise you that there aren't many that work as hard as my dad or care (maybe-completely consumed-would be better) about their product. He has spent his entire life developing the Kuuma Vapor-Fire and for those who have spoken with him you can immediately sense that his pride, passion, and enthusiasm about it is truly special.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 22, 2013)

What, no pics?!?! :msp_ohmy: Come on man, you know the rule! 
At any rate, glad to hear that the Kuuma is working well for ya! If I ever had reason to replace the Yukon, I'd really hafta consider the Kuuma.
I had given up on you giving us your 1st winter feedback on this baby! Hopefully you respond to your customers service calls quicker than that! :hmm3grin2orange: :jester: oke: jus messin which ya man!


----------



## ivanhebc (Aug 22, 2013)

They've always answered my questions by phone or email in a timely manner.


----------



## arrow (Aug 23, 2013)

I wish they made the 200 to take more than 16" wood. That furnace is all I need but I cannot see myself sawing down 3 yrs of splits that are 18"-20"


----------



## iowa (Aug 23, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> What, no pics?!?! :msp_ohmy: Come on man, you know the rule!
> At any rate, glad to hear that the Kuuma is working well for ya! If I ever had reason to replace the Yukon, I'd really hafta consider the Kuuma.
> I had given up on you giving us your 1st winter feedback on this baby! Hopefully you respond to your customers service calls quicker than that! :hmm3grin2orange: :jester: oke: jus messin which ya man!



Quit complaining!


----------



## arrow (Aug 23, 2013)

iowa said:


> Quit complaining!



iowa; how many days would that stack of wood you have pictured last you during the cold months?


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 23, 2013)

iowa said:


> Quit complaining!



Thanks, but I meant pics of the flue pipe and chimney that barely even needed to be cleaned...but your pics are appreciated too!


----------



## iowa (Aug 23, 2013)

arrow said:


> iowa; how many days would that stack of wood you have pictured last you during the cold months?



Last yr that stack lasted me a week. Sometimes longer.


----------



## iowa (Aug 23, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> Thanks, but I meant pics of the flue pipe and chimney that barely even needed to be cleaned...but your pics are appreciated too!



If the OP doesn't post pics of his flue etc. I will take detailed pics of the heat exchange, stove pipe, and chimney.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 23, 2013)

I did not take pics sorry. Besides I don't think a 27 ft chimney with a 6 in inside diameter would show up in a pic. I can tell you when I brushed it out I got a coffee cup worth of beige dust. I most likely will never clean the chimney again. Posting the results took so long because I wanted all the info before posting, which involved cleaning the chimney. After running it for a year, I believed everything Kuuma said to be true, but c'mon no need to clean the chimney. I had to see that with my own eye's. This year should be even better, for I will be burning better wood. Last year was all soft maple, and cherry for the day load. Next year should be better, for I will be burning bigger split's. That is the 1 downfall of being so far ahead on wood, if you change heating appliances your wood may not be the right size. I had 16 inches split skinny because that's what my EPA stove wanted, the Kuuma like's longer fatter wood.


----------



## iowa (Aug 23, 2013)

I probably won't sweep the chimney but will vacuum the heat exchanger and brush out the stove pipe. 

If I remember right. Darrel said that its better to have smaller splits. Like 4-6" splits vs big pieces. Wood gasification is better with more oxygen in and around many pieces of wood. More surface area etc.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 23, 2013)

I had around 3 inch splits, I believe they said 4 to 6 inch rounds for drying purposes. I think after using the furnace, that 6 to 8 inch splits of DRY wood, would be perfect. I may have to call them and ask. I'm sure they miss me.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 23, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> I did not take pics sorry. Besides I don't think a 27 ft chimney with a 6 in inside diameter would show up in a pic. I can tell you when I brushed it out I got a coffee cup worth of beige dust. I most likely will never clean the chimney again. Posting the results took so long because I wanted all the info before posting, which involved cleaning the chimney. After running it for a year, I believed everything Kuuma said to be true, but c'mon no need to clean the chimney. I had to see that with my own eye's. This year should be even better, for I will be burning better wood. Last year was all soft maple, and cherry for the day load. Next year should be better, for I will be burning bigger split's. That is the 1 downfall of being so far ahead on wood, if you change heating appliances your wood may not be the right size. I had 16 inches split skinny because that's what my EPA stove wanted, the Kuuma like's longer fatter wood.



You got a female Kuuma?! How can you tell?


----------



## cfarms (Aug 24, 2013)

Stihly Dan could not have said it any better. After heating my house with the Kuuma 100 for a season I bought one for my shop also. Unbelievable furnace....unbelievable people and service. Top shelf! Thank you Darrel and Garrett!


----------



## jimsbrain (Aug 25, 2013)

*Kuuma Vapor fire*

Ok then...........I wasn't just blowing smoke? The product looked great! And it is actually .....great! Thanks for the comprehensive eval. Sorry I was out hoarding wood and didn't answer questions on the Yukon SJ.

I'll repent and check the site more often.

bcnu later.

Jim


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 26, 2013)

jimsbrain said:


> Ok then...........I wasn't just blowing smoke? The product looked great! And it is actually .....great! Thanks for the comprehensive eval. Sorry I was out hoarding wood and didn't answer questions on the Yukon SJ.
> 
> I'll repent and check the site more often.
> 
> ...



Jimmy my boy, you did not say anything on this thread, that was on your own thread. No worries, I like to have a few pops while reading this site as well. Don't et them get you all worked up, there just playen, some play nicer than others.


----------

